# Any reason for leaking amniotic-like-fluid besides pregnancy?



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Please someone answer quickly. Please please.

Is there any reason for amniotic-fluid-like substance leaking from the vagina (it's definitely not coming from the urethra) besides pregnancy? Cancer or some such?

Can one be pregnant enough to have amniotic fluid and not know that one was pregnant?


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Sometimes when you have a bacterial or yeast infection you can have copious amounts of very watery discharge. Sometimes normal CM is very watery as well.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

But a pint or more at one time?


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

Moved to Fertility...


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Wow- a pint or more at a time, that's a LOT. I had a LOT of watery discharge before my cycles started up again (and still- I'm WAY wetter than I was pre-baby, TMI, I know) but a PINT?

give me a yell if you need anything,

-Angela


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Evidently ovarian or cervical cysts can cause this when the cyst drains. No pain, etc.


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

Oh my goodness... this just happened during day to day activities?
How are you now mama? I hope you are OK


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

A little freaked out, but fine. I mean physically fine. I was actually quite a bit freaked out wondering how in the world I could have been pg without knowing it. And what would I do cuz the midwife I know here is out of town at the moment. And what if it is something like cancer...

but it was all fine.

I was taking domperidone, and my guess is that that contributed.

But yeah, it was pretty freaky. Especially thinking that you might be 8.5 months pg and not know it.

mv


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh my gosh, MV I am so glad you're okay! I didn't realize you meant that much fluid. Wow.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for the









Yeah it was a huge gush. And then at the u/s there was STILL fluid at my cervix....you could see it sitting there. Very weird. I wonder just HOW BIG that thing was.

mv


----------

